
BSD Hardware Database - vermaden
https://bsd-hardware.info
======
snvzz
>[https://github.com/linuxhw/hw-
probe/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/linuxhw/hw-
probe/blob/master/LICENSE)

What in the world were they thinking. This is now how you appeal to the BSD
community.

~~~
na85
One of the biggest turn-offs I have about BSD is the License zealotry that
runs so rampant in that community.

~~~
nix23
Oh, even more than the zealotry of Linux and ZFS?

~~~
na85
I've only experienced "Linux zealotry" from Free Software Foundation types,
and I make an effort to avoid them as well because I find it just as odious.
However there's a massive chunk of Linux community who aren't interested in
licensing debates and seemingly just want to get things done.

Case in point: I've been using various Linux and BSD distros off and on for
about 15 years and have never experienced the zealotry you are referring to
coming from the Linux side of the fence. Not saying it doesn't happen, but it
seems a far smaller proportion of the Linux community is spending their time
arguing (loudly, obnoxiously) about minor philosophical issues and blasting
those opinions into the internet than compared to BSD.

~~~
nix23
Maybe you met the wrong people, from my PoV the BSD peoples like the
BSD2/MIT/ISC/FreeBSD-License, but have no problem too import the CDDL the
Apache or the GPLx (at least in the pkg), whatever works. On the other hand
with Linux, CDDL absolutely NOT acceptable (hi Linus) but ultra-proprietary
Firmware-Blobs are ok.

Some zealotry experience from a Linux foundation guy?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22005181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22005181)

~~~
mcsofake
> BSD peoples like the BSD2/MIT/ISC/FreeBSD-License, but have no problem too
> import the CDDL the Apache or the GPLx (at least in the pkg), whatever
> works.

If by "BSD peoples" you mean the FreeBSD/NetBSD community, then yes. But
OpenBSD devs deem CDDL to be unacceptable:

[http://quigon.bsws.de/papers/2015/asiabsdcon/mgp00020.html](http://quigon.bsws.de/papers/2015/asiabsdcon/mgp00020.html)

[https://flak.tedunangst.com/post/ZFS-on-
OpenBSD](https://flak.tedunangst.com/post/ZFS-on-OpenBSD)

~~~
nix23
OpenBSD was always different, just talking about FreeBSD.

------
metalliqaz
There are 33 computers in their database.

~~~
laxd
and 33.000 on bsdstats.org. I guess this is a new and unrelated endeavour

------
iunternik
Can someone help me understand what's the difference works and detected?

~~~
oneplane
Detected means you see a device at a certain port or address. Works means that
after detection you can actually interact with the device and do things.

------
drewg123
These survey sites tend to miss large numbers of FreeBSD machines in use in
corporate environs. Eg, Netflix Openconnect CDN and similar.

~~~
samoa42
idk but wager to say there are maybe a couple of thousand OC machines
worldwide. not really "large numbers".

on other fronts i rekon that other infrastructure manufacturers are big on BSD
(eg. dell/emc, juniper)

~~~
drewg123
Yes, openconnect was just one example that I know well because I work on it,
and I know we don't report to these survey sites. If we did, we would make up
a sizable percent of bsdstats.org, and over 99% of the BSD Hardware Database
in the title.

And I'm sure there are others (like your infrastructure manufacturers) that
could say the same.

~~~
nix23
Here's a list:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_products_based_on_Free...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_products_based_on_FreeBSD)

Some of it is outdated, like Whats-app

------
dddddaviddddd
What is the difference between this and bsdstats.org ?

------
andarleen
Very disappointed by BSDs and FreeBSD in particular. The other day I wanted to
build a pihole set-up using it - do you think it works seamlessly with
raspberry pi? It doesn't. Wanted to install it on my UEFI bios - have to take
more steps than I should. Wanted to run it on an nvidia jetson i have lying
around. Good luck with that! Basically it only works with very common or old
hardware. A shame really. I don't want to sound entitled, would have been
happy to allocate time to build eyecandy apps to make it more suitable for a
desktop (had an app included in the ports tree in the past), but I simply
can't without spending too much time to even make it work. I wish this would
change, as FreeBSD is my first "love", and for good reason - it's tidy and
logically organised.

~~~
metalliqaz
rpi and many other boards use proprietary drivers that are not open to the
community. the hardware vendor makes a Linux blob and that's it. What can
FreeBSD do about it?

~~~
numpad0
NDISwrapper

------
SomeoneFromCA
BSD "distro"? Really?

~~~
tyingq
The D in BSD is...distribution.

~~~
SomeoneFromCA
True, yes true, but it is there for entirely different reason than in the term
"Linux distribution". Even more, if we follow your argument it makes even less
sense, "distribution distribution". There some genuine "distibutions" among
_BSD, such as NomadBSD, PC-BSD etc (FreeBSD derived systems), but in most
cases,_ BSDs are very different OSes, incompatible with each other, with very
different kernels (OpenBSD, NetBSD, FreeBSD, DragonFlyBSD).

